# Evccon 2012



## GeoMetric (Aug 13, 2010)

EVCCON 2012 ITINERARY​ WEDNESDAY, SEPTEMBER 26, 2012

10:00 17:00 Open house at EVTV Motor Verks – 601 Morgan Oak Street. Attendees will be arriving throughout the day.
Once you are checked into your local hotel or accommodations, come down to the shop at 601 Morgan Oak Street for an informal tour of the shop.

17:00 21:00 Welcoming reception at EVTV Motor Verks, 601 Morgan Oak Street. Appetizers and drinks at this opening mixer to pickup
up registration credentials and meet the other attendees in an informal setting. Catered by Bella Italia



THURSDAY, SEPTEMBER 27, 2012

0730 0900 Show Me Center Arena . Registration for EVCCON 2012 for any who have not registered in advance or received credentials. Coffee, Danish and Fruit by Chartwells Catering.

0900 0950 Opening Session – Jack Rickard of EVTV welcomes you to the first Electric Vehicle Conversion Convention – EVCCON 2012
0950 1000 Coffee Break
1000 1050 Keynote Speaker George Hamstra of Netgain Motors
1050 1100 Coffee Break
1100 1150 John Metric – High Performance from stock EV parts
1200 1300 Lunch Catered by Rays Restaurant.
1300 1350 Michael Bream and Matt Hauber – Discussion and Q&A session covering the electric car class and EV West’s entry in the 2012 Pikes Peak Hill Climb Race
1350 1400 Break
1400 1450 Sebastien Bourgeois – The realities of operating a small scale conversion shop
1450 1500 Break
1500 1550 Ryan Bohm – Fuse Size Issues – New Charging Concept
1500 1600 Break
1600 1700 Instructions for Evening Private Car Show and Vendor Floor Viewing
1730 1800 Positioning of Electric Cars on University River Campus River Lawn
1800 ???? Beer and Barbecue Bonfire at Jack’s House at 14 Morgan Oak Street. Catering by Port of Cape Music Jerry Ford Band - View electric cars on River Campus Lawn. Photo op.

FRIDAY, SEPTEMBER 28, 2012
0730 0830 Show Me Center Arena – Coffee, Danish Fruit by Chartwells
0830 0920 Wayne Alexander – EV conversions as a business
0920 0930 Break
0930 10:20 David Kerzel – Charge Port Issues for J1772 Level I, II, III
1020 1030 Break
1030 1120 Steve Woodruff – Experiences with a Prius PHEV Conversion Kit and tips on acquiring EV conversion parts
1120 1130 Break
1130 1220 Keegan Han – Chinese LiFePo4 battery manufacture. The China Aviation Lithium Battery Company (CALB) and the manufacture LiFePo4 batteries and U.S. battery distribution
1220 1330 Lunch Catered by Tractors
1330 1420 Rich Rudman – Battery charging, monitoring and balancing issues along with their Zilla controller
1420 1430 Break
1430 1520 Tom Brunka – The Helwig Carbon Brush in your Series DC EV Motor
1520 1530 Break
1530 1620 John Hardy – Battery Testing
1630 2030 Cape Girardeau Airport - Autocross Race organized by SCCA St. Louis – open to public
Drag Race – open to public
Barbecue for attendees by Rays of Kelso
EV Dyno testing all day!


SATURDAY, SEPTEMBER 29, 2012

0730 0830 Show Me Center Arena - Coffee, Danish Fruit by Chartwells
0830 0920 Boat panel with Anne Kloppenborg, Jack Rickard and Jeff Southern
0920 0930 Break
0930 10:20 Panel Discussion with George Hamstra, Jack Rickard & Michael Bream – Driving the EV Business
1020 1030 Break
1030 1120 Jack Rickard – Lithium Battery Theory and Manufacture
1120 1130 Break
1130 1220 Jack Rickard – LBT II and Audience Q&A
1220 1230 Instructions for Car Show
1245 1345 Catered lunch at Capaha Park – Catered by Port of Cape Girardeau
1245 1645 Electric Car Show in Capaha Park – open to the public
1645 1730 Electric Car Parade
1730 1900 Free time at Hotel
1900 2100 Formal Wine Dinner at Southeast Missouri University River Campus catered by Chartwells.
Race Results and Awards
Dinner Speaker 
Closing comments Jack Rickard

SUNDAY, SEPTEMBER 30, 2012

Departure Day. Most attendees will be catching flights.

10:00 Late departure flights meet at Show Me Center Arena
1030 1100 Scenic Electric Car Drive to River Ridge Winery
1100 1230 Lunch and Wine at River Ridge Winery
1230 End of EVCONN 2012
1300 EVTV Motor Verks shop wind down/BS session for who ever is left.

http://www.evtv.me/evccon.html


----------



## Ziggythewiz (May 16, 2010)

Looks awesome. Really wish Jack would record the talks and release on DVD or via EVTV eventually.


----------



## onegreenev (May 18, 2012)

GeoMetric,



> Jack Rickard of EVTV welcomes you to the first Electric Vehicle Conversion Convention – EVCCON 2012


It is actually the Second Electric Vehicle Conversion Convention. Remember, we attended the first last year. 

By the way, I like your user handle. 

Pete 

Sorry I will miss this years Convention but my Son is taking my place.


----------



## Tesseract (Sep 27, 2008)

*Re: Western Union Transfer MTCN for Sale*



[email protected] said:


> Please do not spam me, i hate spamming


Ballsy little f'er, ain't he?

I just copied the text of this post and sent it to [email protected] and [email protected].


----------



## skooler (Mar 26, 2011)

+1 for a DVD or video on EVTV.

I cannot justify the cost of travelling from the UK but would hate to miss out.


----------



## GeoMetric (Aug 13, 2010)

Leaving the morning of the 26th with "Warp Factor III". Driving atleast 15 hours straight, will be in Cape Girardeau the morning of the 27th.


----------



## GeoMetric (Aug 13, 2010)

*This is a list of a few people attending EVCCON 2012:*

EVNetics crew - Seb & Jeff
Netgain crew - George Hamstra & Family
Manzinita crew - Rich Rudman
Zachary Vex - racing "Frankenstien" Chevette body
Ron Adamowicz - racing "Warp Factor III"
John Metric - DC Plasma
Lowell Simmons - Black Pearl
Bill Ritchie - Hi Performance Electric Vehicle Systems
Anne Kloppenborg - founded New Electric
David Kerzel -  Modular EV Power LLC
Valery Miftakhov - CEO of Electric Motor Werks
Wayne Alexander - EVBlue
Ryan Bohm - EV Source
Ton Brunka - Helwig Carbon
John Hardy - UK
Keegan Han - CALB USA
Steve Woodruff - owner of AutoBeYours 
Alan Levenson - 1999 VoltsWagon New Beetle
Alex Smith - Exoskeleton minimalist project
Caleb Lander - 1974 VW Super Beetle
David Hrivnak - Tesla Roadster
Dennis Van Swol - 1972 MG Midget 
Don Zacher - PMAC powered car
Doug Ingraham - 1985 Mazda RX-7
Einar Lorentzen - 1969 BMW 2002 
Fred Behning - 1950s MG TD 
Gavin Bogle - 1974 Dodge Dart Swinger
James Edmonson - 2000 Ford Ranger
Jason Horak - 1987 Dodge Daytona EV
Jim Greeson - 40 year old Porsche
John Yecker - 93 Ford Ranger
John Szubski - 2008 Chevy HHR
Kevin Heath - Mazda RX8
Lee Morehead - Swallow
Marcus Reddish - 1937 Jaguar Roadster Replica.
Mark Emon - 1973 Porsche 914 "Range Monger"
Mark Bishop - 1959 Morris
Matt Bullock - 1985 Honda Manga 
Michel Bertrand - 1988 Porsche 911 Carrera
Nabil Hanke - Super Beetle, 1971
Nathan Knappenburger - OEM Electric car
Norbert Kedzierski - 2001 Porsche Boxster
Paul Lin - Aptima Motors custom build by EVTV
Robert Salem - 1987 TVR 280I 
Royce Wood - 1967 Mercury Cougar
Valery Miftrakhov - EMW 3-series 
Andrew Mcclary - highvoltage*hotrods

This is just a few, there are hundreds of people signed and coming!
*


----------



## ruckus (Apr 15, 2009)

GeoMetric said:


> Leaving the morning of the 26th with "Warp Factor III". Driving atleast 15 hours straight, will be in Cape Girardeau the morning of the 27th.


Leaving right now (midnight) and driving 28 hours  from Montucky to Mihzurry.

I will try to take some pics and post news during the convention... 

Hope all have good travels. See ya there..


----------



## dougingraham (Jul 26, 2011)

I am in Missouri now and if all goes well I will be at the Drury late afternoon. I will check in and head over to the shop and see if the fun has begun.


----------



## dragonsgate (May 19, 2012)

I live about 6 hours away and would love to take my car and show it but by Rickard’s standards I am a bottom feeder because I still run lead acid batteries. I do hope those of you that make Con have an enjoyable stay and safe journeys to and from the show and I am looking forward to some pictures of the event.


----------



## palmer_md (Jul 22, 2011)

Any updates? Big news?


----------



## onegreenev (May 18, 2012)

Now that day one is done where is the good news? Itchin to get some information in.


----------



## Ziggythewiz (May 16, 2010)

Done? By now they're probably in the shop half drunk...


----------



## onegreenev (May 18, 2012)

Well, class time anyway. Of course they are all getting drunk and ooogling over the electric cars that are there. Maybe even driving them  Oh yea, you can bet your behind on that. I was there last year and that is all happening right now. Even by boy is busy ogling. 

Pete


----------



## Caps18 (Jun 8, 2008)

If only I were retired and could make the trip in a completed EV. Finding chargers as I go. It would be a fun challenge.


----------



## onegreenev (May 18, 2012)

My goal is to bring my own charge station along and charge anywhere I need and at a faster rate than any house hold socket. Fast charge works and it works on any DC source and this week we will put it on an AC source then connect a high amperage 110 source. 

Yes its for real and when done a small or mid sized generator should do if you can find the gas. No need for a big fancy thing. Just a good reliable power source large enough to do what is needed. 

Then I will do some distance tests and charge tests on the road to see how well it may work. Local at first of course. 

Photos of EVCCON 2012 are now up at http://onegreenev.blogspot.com


----------



## ricklearned (Mar 3, 2012)

Nice job of reporting Pete. Any news about Brian?


----------



## onegreenev (May 18, 2012)

Not yet but I will try to get some news as quickly as possible. And more photos and in-depth reporting on whats going on. Classes are currently in session so I can't get much yet?


----------



## dougingraham (Jul 26, 2011)

I am headed home with the RX-7 on the trailer and once I get there I will post my pics as well. I was talking to Richard on Sunday morning before I departed and they all took off on the luncheon drive in wine country and I asked about attendance. I believe he said 181 people showed up which is up from 109 last year. There were 30 cars at the photo shoot at the end of the parade but I think there were 34 cars including some of Jacks.

The addition of the Dyno trailer at the drag race and autocross was fun. I will talk about my experience in another posting where I talk about my car.

Last year the Sunday drive got rained out. This year it was the barbecue at Jacks house on Thursday evening. But that didn't matter as we just moved it into the showme center.

I asked several people about Mr Noto and everyone just sort of dodged around the question. I missed chatting with Brian this year and miss him a lot on the show. So unless someone else got more info, the whereabouts of one Brian Noto "Compadre and Consigleore" are stiil a mystery to the general public.


----------



## Ziggythewiz (May 16, 2010)

dougingraham said:


> I asked several people about Mr Noto and everyone just sort of dodged around the question. I missed chatting with Brian this year and miss him a lot on the show. So unless someone else got more info, the whereabouts of one Brian Noto "Compadre and Consigleore" are stiil a mystery to the general public.


I heard he had a difference of opinion with Jack and more of his blood and sweat ended up in the Elescalade than he had anticipated.

/JK...maybe Big Oil got him.


----------

